# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Άρρωστο Κοκατίλ

## vangelisleon

Να σας χαιρετίσω πρώτα όλους μιας και είμαι καινούργιος στο forum.

Θέλω να σας περιγράψω μια άσχημη έως τώρα εμπειρία που έχω και θα εκτιμούσα πολύ όποια συμβουλή έχετε να μου δώσετε.

Αρχικά να σας πω πως δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη εμπειρία με παπαγάλους. Ό,τι πουλιά είχα στο παρελθόν ήταν μικροί σπίνοι ή καναρίνια.

Το περασμένο Σάββατο είχε η κοπέλα μου γενέθλια και έτσι λοιπόν επισκέφθηκα κατάστημα πολύ γνωστής αλυσίδας πετ σοπ στην Λ Αθηνών. Εκεί αγόρασα ένα παπαγαλάκο κοκατίλ (αρσενικό 8 μηνών) μαζί με ένα μεγάλο κλουβί, όλες τις τροφές και τα σχετικά. Ο κοκατίλ έδειχνε υγιής εξωτερικά αλλά ίσως δεν τον παρατήρησα αρκετά.

Μέσα στις πρώτες δύο μέρες που τον είχαμε σπίτι παρατήρησα πως φτερνιζόταν αρκετά συχνά και δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα δραστήριος. Φυσικά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό πως ήθελε ίσως μερικές μέρες να εξοικειωθεί με τον νέο του χώρο. 

Το παράξενο είναι πως στο πετ σοπ μου είπαν ότι τα κοκατίλ τους δεν ήταν ταϊσμένα στο χέρι - συνεπώς δεν είναι μαθημένα στον άνθρωπο. Αυτός που αγόρασα, όχι μόνο δεν μας φοβόταν αλλά την δεύτερη κιόλας μέρα που τον είχαμε σπίτι ανέβηκε στο δάχτυλο μου και βγήκε έξω από το κλουβί. Τρώει από το χέρι μας και γενικά συμπεριφέρεται σας οποιονδήποτε εξημερωμένο παπαγάλο.

Όπως σας είπα πιο πριν το γεγονός πως φτερνιζόταν και ήταν αρκετά υποτονικός δεν μου άρεσε καθόλου και έτσι επισκέφθηκα γρήγορα ένα πτηνίατρο (για τον οποίο διάβασα σε σελίδες φόρουμ πως είναι καλός).

Ο γιατρός εξέτασε του πουλί και διαπίστωσε αμέσως πως είναι άρρωστο και πως είχε πολύ μικρό βάρος από μύκητες στον οισοφάγο του. Η θεραπεία που μας έδωσε είναι nystamicin και Baytril απευθείας στο στόμα με σύριγγα αλλά όπως μας είπε δεν υπάρχουν πολλές πιθανότητες.

Σήμερα βρισκόμαστε στην 5η μέρα της θεραπείας. Δεν μπορώ να πω πως έχουν βελτιωθεί πολλά πράγματα. Έχει μειωθεί πολύ σημαντικά η συχνότητα του φτερνίσματος και η ποσότητα τροφής που καταναλώνει είναι περίπου η ίδια. Σήμερα που τον ζύγισα ήταν 66 γραμμάρια. Αυτό που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου είναι πως κοιμάται όλο και περισσότερο και μάλιστα ορισμένες φορές με πολύ βαρύ ύπνο. Μόνο όταν τον βγάζουμε έξω από το κλουβί του δείχνει να είναι δραστήριος και να παίζει λίγο μαζί μας, αλλά μόλις επιστρέψει μέσα πέφτει πάλι στον ίδιο "λήθαργο".

Τον κρατάμε συνεχώς στο πιο ζεστό σημείο του σπιτιού μακριά από ρεύματα και φροντίζουμε να είναι συνεχώς αερισμένος ο αέρας. 

Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε ώστε να τον σώσουμε. Αύριο θα επισκεφθούμε μάλλον και έναν δεύτερο πτηνίατρο (χωρίς να αμφισβητώ τον πρώτο) αλλά το ξέρετε και εσείς πως σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις απόγνωσης θέλεις να εξαντλήσεις όλες τις πιθανότητες.

Σε περίπτωση που με ρωτήσετε τι έκανα με το πετ σοπ, πήγαμε πριν 3 μέρες από εκεί να του τα ψάλλουμε. Η αντίδραση τους ήταν η κλασσική και απάνθρωπη : _"φέρτε το μας πίσω να σας δώσουμε ένα άλλο"_. Φυσικά το αρνηθήκαμε λέγοντας πως αν υπάρχει έστω και μια πιθανότητα να γίνει καλά, σίγουρα την έχει χαμένη εκεί μέσα. Τους ζητήσαμε μόνο να φροντίσουν τα υπόλοιπα πουλιά που είχαν μέσα στα κλουβιά, καθώς πιθανότατα να είναι και αυτά άρρωστα από το ίδιο πράγμα.

Αν έχετε οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή οι πιο έμπειροι θα την εκτιμούσαμε πολύ. Προσπαθούμε να σώσουμε τον μικρό με κάθε δυνατό τρόπο.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Βαγγελη καλως ηρθες στην παρεα μας και οταν θα αποφορτιστεις απο το προβλημα του φτερωτου σου φιλου ,που ελπιζω να παει καλυτερα θα μας τον παρουσιασεις κιολα στη σχετικη ενοτητα!! 
Θα ξεκινησω απο το τελος λεγοντας σου οτι χαιρομαι που εβαλες πανω απο το οικονομικο σου χασιμο την καλυτερη τυχη για το πουλακι ! 

το πουλακι προφανως αντιμετωπιζει μυκητες στον οισοφαγο αλλα και στους αεροφορους σακκους και ευρυτερα στο αναπνευστικο για αυτο και τα φταρνισματα αλλα και η οχι αισιοδοξη θεση του γιατρου.πιστευω οτι το πουλακι εχει ταιστει στο χερι ,οχι μονο γιατι ειναι οικειο μαζι σου αλλα γιατι τους μυκητες ειναι σιγουρο οτι τους επαθε λογω του ταισματος.το ταισμα ειναι μια διαδιακασια που δεν την κανουμε με προχειροτητα και αυτοι ειναι σιγουρο οτι το κανανε . θελει καθαριοτητα ,συγκεκριμενες θερμοκρασιες γιατι μπορει να καψουμε τον οισοφαγο ή τον προλοβο του πουλιου κλπ  .στον οισοφαγο το νυσταμισιν θα καει δουλεια .βεβαια θα πρεπει να διατηρεις απο κει και περα συντηριτικη αγωγη με μηλοξυδο στο νερο του πουλιου για να μην ξαναναπτυχθουν γιατι δυσκολα εξαφανιζονται τελειως.δυστυχως στο αναπνευστικο συστημα δυσκολα καταπολεμουνται γιατι υπαρχουν περιοχες (αεροφοροι σακκοι ) που το φαρμακο δυσκολα φτανει λογω μη καλης αιματωσης της περιοχης .μονο με καποια αιθερια ελαια θα μπορουσες να το πολεμησεις αλλα εχει σχεση και ποσο προχωρημενο ειναι.το baytril σου το εδωσε για τις δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις που ισως εχουν αναπυτχθει λογω των μυκητων απο βακτηρια .το κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ισχυρο και απο την μια χτυπαει τα βακτηρια απο την αλλη καταστρεφει και την ωφελιμη πανιδα (γαλακτοβακιλλους) του πουλιου που δεν ευνοουν την αναπτυξη μυκητων.εκεινος βεβαια ξερει και το οτι δινει ταυτοχρονα αντιβιωση (baytril ) και nystamicin ειναι ενα καινουργιο ενδιαφερον στοιχειο αν και ο δευτερος γιατρος σου το κρινει σωστο .αν μπορεις δωσε μας τις δοσολογιες των φαρμακων .

----------


## tsouk

φιλε καλός ήρθες και περαστικά στο μικρό σου κανε ότι σου είπε ο γιατρός οποιοδήποτε συμβουλή πέρα του γιατρού θα είναι επικίνδυνη σε αυτή την κατάσταση το μονο που θα συμβούλευα μια πολύ πλούσια τροφή την καλύτερη του εμποριου και αλλα διατροφικά ενισχυτικά για τον οργανισμό εμείς φάρμακα και θεραπείες δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε

----------


## vangelisleon

Κώστα & Δημήτρη καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές σας.

Ξεκινήσαμε την αγωγή την Τετάρτη με διπλές δόσεις των φαρμάκων για 48 ώρες (ανά 12 ώρες δηλαδή)
0,1 ml Baytril και 0,2 ml nystamycin, απευθείας στο στόμα με σύριγγα. 
Μετά το 48ωρο δίνουμε κάθε 24 ώρες τις ίδιες δόσεις που αναφέρω παραπάνω.

Όσο για την τροφή που αναφέρετε έχω πάρει κάποιες βιταμίνες από πετ σοπ αλλά πραγματικά δεν πιστεύω πως στην κατάσταση του θα βοηθήσουν ιδιαίτερα. Ο μικρός έχει φτάσει σχεδόν στο μισό από το φυσιολογικό του βάρος και νομίζω πως χρειάζεται κάτι πολύ "ισχυρό" και θρεπτικό από τις καθημερινές βιταμίνες του.

Έχετε κάτι να μου προτείνετε για την διατροφή του? Θα αντέξει τόση πολύ αντιβίωση ο οργανισμός του?

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες φιλε και περαστικα στο μικρο σου

επειδη απ`οτι διαβαζω το πουλακι ειναι παρα πολυ αδυνατο (66 γρ)
 και δεν τρωει πολυ μηπως θα βοηθουσε αν το ταϊζε ο φιλος μας με κρεμουλα ;

----------


## vagelis76

Καλώς ήρθες συνονόματε και εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά με τη περιπέτεια του μικρού σου φίλου.

Απλά θα θίξω το θέμα συμπεριφοράς του μικρού....μας είπες οτι σου κάνει εντύπωση γιατί ενώ δεν είναι ταϊσμένο στο χέρι είναι τόσο ήρεμο.Μπορεί και να μην ισχύει αυτό αλλά έχει τέτοια συμπεριφορά επειδή είναι εξαντλημένο.....66 γρ είναι πολύ λίγα για ένα ενήλικο πουλί που κανονικά ζυγίζει 90++.
Όταν θα επισκεφτείς το γιατρό θίξε το θέμα του βάρους και ρώτα τον αν είναι χρήσιμο να του δώσεις κρέμα με σύριγγα ώστε να δυναμώσει λίγο.
Το οτι έχει υπνηλία σημαίνει οτι η ασθένεια το έχει καταβάλει και εξοικονομεί ενέργεια για να αντέξει.
Εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά!!!!!!!

**από το συγκεκριμένο πετ σοπ και ειδικά από το ίδιο κλουβί...το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι και τα υπόλοιπα θα έχουν κολλήσει την ασθένεια.

----------


## vangelisleon

Την κρέμα που αναφέρετε μπορούμε να του την δώσουμε χωρίς επιφυλάξεις να φανταστώ? Έχετε κάποιο καλό προϊόν να μου προτείνετε? 

Μπορούμε να τον ταΐσουμε από το στόμα, μιας και την αντιβίωση έτσι την παίρνει - γίνεται βέβαια "πόλεμος" μέχρι να πάρει όλη τη δόση του. Αν όλα πάνε καλά σίγουρα θα μας "σιχαθεί" μέχρι να τελειώσει η θεραπεία.

----------


## douke-soula

φυσικα μπορεις να την δωσεις ανετα .ειναι η κρεμα με την οποια ταϊζουμε τα μωρα πουλακια
μαρκα θα σου πουν οι φιλοι που εχουν ταϊσει στο χερι
νομιζω οτι την κρεμουλα θα την δεχτει καλυτερα μιας και θα εχει καλυτερη γευση απο το φαρμακο
μακαρι να γινει καλα και ας σας σιχαθει μετα θα εχετε ολο τον καιρο να γινεται παλι φιλοι

----------


## vagelis76

Θα σας ευγνωμονεί και θα σας το ανταποδώσει σε αγάπη και όμορφη παρέα,να είστε σίγουροι.
Κρέμες υπάρχουν 2-3 στο εμπόριο και είναι περίπου το ίδιο καλές όλες,έχουν όλα τα απαραίτητα και θρεπτικά συστατικά που πιστεύω οτι χρειάζεται αυτή τη στιγμή.
Ναι γίνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο η χορήγηση της,ίσως όμως τη τρώει πιο ευχάριστα,απ'ότι το φάρμακο.
Πρώτα όμως ρωτήστε το γιατρό που κουράρει το μικρό και μετά ακολουθείστε αυτό που σας λέμε εμείς.Αφού έχετε τη δυνατότητα ιατρικής γνωμάτευσης και ακολουθείτε αγωγή,πρέπει να συμβουλεύεστε εκείνον πρώτα.

----------


## zack27

Ελπιζω συντομα το μικρο να ειναι καλυτερα και να πανε ολα καλα!!περαστικα!!!

----------


## Sissy

Εύχομαι γρήγορα περαστικά, όλα να πάνε καλά για τον μικρό σας φίλο. Δεν έχω κάτι να προσθέσω, συμφωνώ με όσα σας είπαν τα παιδιά. Να είστε σίγουροι πως καταλαβαίνει την προσπάθεια που κάνετε για να το σώσετε, όσο κι' αν αντιδρά. 
Συγχαρητήρια για την ευαισθησία και το ενδιαφέρον σας!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Φίλε μου, καλώς μας ήρθες! Μακάρι να μην χρειαζόταν τα πρώτα σου μηνύματα να ήταν με αυτήν την αφορμή. Παραλίγο να βρεθώ κ εγώ στην θέση σου... με μία μικρούλα lutino που πήρα ταισμένη στο χέρι... ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε αν έχει ή όχι τον μύκητα... αλλά για την ώρα ακολουθώ προσεχτικά μηλόξυδο στο νερό και τροφή μελετημένη. Καλό είναι να πάρεις και μια δεύτερη γνώμη από γιατρό, αν δεν έχεις οικονομικό θέμα, μόνο και μόνο για να σιγουρευτείς ότι δίνεις τα σωστά φάρμακα. Από εκεί και μετά...το πιθανότερο είναι όλα να τα έπαθε από τραγικά λάθη του εκτροφέα του το μικρό σου... μακάρι όλα μα όλα να πάνε καλά. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα για το πώς νιώθετε γιατί κάποια παιδιά εδώ ξέρουν τι αγωνία είχαν πριν κανένα μήνα. Μπράβο σου που δεν δώσατε το φιλαράκι σας πίσω για ένα άλλο ίσως υγιές... έχετε όλες τις ευχές μου να πάνε όλα μα όλα καλά και πάλι!!! Κ αν όλα πάνε καλά...να δεις τι αγάπη θα σας έχει μετά 
*

----------


## vangelisleon

Σας ευχαριστούμε όλους για το ενδιαφέρον, τις συμβουλές και τις ευχές σας. Θα σας ενημερώσουμε για ό,τι εξέλιξη έχουμε.
Μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά, μια εβδομάδα τώρα με αυτό το άγχος είμαστε. Ελπίζουμε να δείξει κάποιο καλό σημάδι σύντομα.

----------


## vagelis76

Βαγγέλη,τον μύκητα ο γιατρός πως τον εντόπισε?????Πήρε δείγματα από σάλιο και κουτσουλιές και έκανε αναλύσεις στο εργαστήριο ή από το μικροσκόπιο βγήκε η διάγνωση???

----------


## vangelisleon

> *Φίλε μου, καλώς μας ήρθες! Μακάρι να μην χρειαζόταν τα πρώτα σου μηνύματα να ήταν με αυτήν την αφορμή. Παραλίγο να βρεθώ κ εγώ στην θέση σου... με μία μικρούλα lutino που πήρα ταισμένη στο χέρι... ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε αν έχει ή όχι τον μύκητα... αλλά για την ώρα ακολουθώ προσεχτικά μηλόξυδο στο νερό και τροφή μελετημένη. Καλό είναι να πάρεις και μια δεύτερη γνώμη από γιατρό, αν δεν έχεις οικονομικό θέμα, μόνο και μόνο για να σιγουρευτείς ότι δίνεις τα σωστά φάρμακα. Από εκεί και μετά...το πιθανότερο είναι όλα να τα έπαθε από τραγικά λάθη του εκτροφέα του το μικρό σου... μακάρι όλα μα όλα να πάνε καλά. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα για το πώς νιώθετε γιατί κάποια παιδιά εδώ ξέρουν τι αγωνία είχαν πριν κανένα μήνα. Μπράβο σου που δεν δώσατε το φιλαράκι σας πίσω για ένα άλλο ίσως υγιές... έχετε όλες τις ευχές μου να πάνε όλα μα όλα καλά και πάλι!!! Κ αν όλα πάνε καλά...να δεις τι αγάπη θα σας έχει μετά 
> *


Και ο δικός μας είναι lutino. Σίγουρα θα τον πάμε και σε δεύτερο γιατρό αύριο. Σκεφτόμαστε να κλείσουμε ραντεβού σε έναν γιατρό ** * στο Περιστέρι  για τον οποίο έχω διαβάσει καλές συστάσεις.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Περαστικα σας ευχομαι!!!

Και εγω ο ασχετος ζαχαρωνα την ιδια μερα, στο ιδιο καταστημα κατι butzieακια που μου φανηκαν καλα....

----------


## Sissy

Ναι πάτε, είναι και δικός μου γιατρός, του έχω εμπιστοσύνη!

----------


## maria-karolina

Ναι είναι και δικός μου, πολύ καλός!!!!

----------


## maria-karolina

Γιάννη η Λιλή αν έχει το μύκητα είναι λόγω λάθους χειρισμού της κρέμας από τον εκτροφέα! Το πουλάκι των παιδιών αποκλείεται να είναι ταισμένο στο χέρι με κρέμα εφόσον το αγόρασε από πετσόπ και ειδικά από το συγκεκριμένο στην Καβάλας (κατάλαβες ποιό εννοώ ε?) οπότε θα είναι πιστεύω κάτι διαφορετικό!

----------


## jk21

απο διατροφη θα σου συνιστουσα να κανετε τις συνταγες τις Σισσυς  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD  και αν του δωσεις κρεμα θα σου προτεινα καποια που να εχει μεσα της και προβιοτικα .τετοια ειναι η kaytee  exact    http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact...-baby-bird.php  η οποια περιεχει τετοιους βακιλλους απο οτι λεει.αν βρεις και αλλη που να εχει κατι παρομοιο (δεν εχω υποψη μου ) παρε και κεινη.αν το πουλακι αντιδρα στο ταισμα και δεν δωσεις και κρεμα ,μην ανησυχεις η συνταγες της φιλης μας ειναι πολυ θρεπτικες και με αγνα υλικα .αν θελεις εισηγαγε  κινοα  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%BF%CE%B1  στη διατροφη ειτε σκετη οπως αναφερω εκει ειτε σαν μερος της συνταγης της σισσυ (κανε παραλλαγη βραζοντας λιγη και αναμινυοντας την με το συνολο των υλικων ) ,ειτε δινοντας την ανακατευοντας την ξεχωρα με το ηδη μαγειρεμενο σκευασμα της σισσυ

οταν τελειωσει η αγωγη ,ρωτα τον γιατρο για την χρηση προβιοτικου και βιταμινων .αν ο μηκυτας ειναι στον οισοφαγο θα ειναι και στο εντερο εστω και σε μικρες αποκιες και το προβιοτικο θα βοηθησει .αν σου δωσει το οκ πες μου να σου πω πιο χρηιμοποιω εγω. 

ελπιζω το καλυτερο!

----------


## vangelisleon

> Βαγγέλη,τον μύκητα ο γιατρός πως τον εντόπισε?????Πήρε δείγματα από σάλιο και κουτσουλιές και έκανε αναλύσεις στο εργαστήριο ή από το μικροσκόπιο βγήκε η διάγνωση???


καλημέρα,

Όχι δεν του έκανε κάποιες αναλύσεις. Μόνο ακρόαση, ζύγισμα, ψηλάφηση  κτλ. 
Μου είπε πως αν τον ψηλαφίσω και εγώ στο στήθος του θα διαπιστώσω πως δεν έχει μείνει σχεδόν τίποτα εκτός από κόκαλα (πράγματι έτσι είναι, πετσί και κόκαλο).
Όπως μου εξήγησε, ένας βασικός λόγος που χάνει βάρος είναι ότι ο μύκητας δεν επιτρέπει στον οργανισμό του να απορροφήσει την τροφή, σαν να έχει δημιουργήσει δηλαδή ένα "κάλυμμα" μέσα στον οισοφάγο του.
Ήταν βέβαιος για όσα μου έλεγε και φαντάζομαι λόγω της μικρής μου εμπειρίας με παπαγάλους δεν αμφισβήτησα κάτι. 

Όμως, ο πρώτος μου προβληματισμός από την αρχή ήταν το κομμάτι της διατροφής για το οποίο δεν μου πρότεινε κάτι ιδιαίτερο πέρα από αυτά που ήδη τρώει, σπόρους, βιταμίνες κτλ. Ούτε για προβιοτικά μου ανέφερε κάτι.
Το πιο θετικό βέβαια είναι πως ακόμα τρώει, αλλά όπως σας είπα όταν τον ζύγισα εχθές ήταν 66 γραμμάρια, έχει χάσει ήδη 4 από την ημέρα που επισκεφθήκαμε τον γιατρό.

Ο δεύτερος προβληματισμός μου αφορούσε το κομμάτι του baytril, γιατί σε δύο πετ σοπ που προσπάθησα να το βρω με "τρόμαξαν" λέγοντας πως είναι πολύ δυνατό φάρμακο και θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην του το δώσω (ειδικά αν είναι απευθείας στο στόμα και όχι διαλυμένο στο νερό του). Φυσικά ακολούθησα την αγωγή του γιατρού και όχι την συμβουλή των πετ σοπ, αλλά όλο αυτό μου δημιουργεί και ένα επιπλέον άγχος! Θα ήταν τρομερό να πάθει τελικά κάτι λόγω της αγωγής και όχι της αρρώστιας. 
Εδώ απλά να σημειώσω πως ο γιατρός μας είπες ότι το baytril δεν είναι 100% απαραίτητο να το πάρει, όπως το nystamicin. Απλά θα του δώσει περισσότερες πιθανότητες ίασης.

Όπως καταλαβαίνεις μια επίσκεψη και σε δεύτερο πτηνίατρο είναι απαραίτητη...

----------


## vangelisleon

> απο διατροφη θα σου συνιστουσα να κανετε τις συνταγες τις Σισσυς  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BB%CF%89%CE%BD  και αν του δωσεις κρεμα θα σου προτεινα καποια που να εχει μεσα της και προβιοτικα .τετοια ειναι η kaytee  exact    http://www.kaytee.com/products/exact...-baby-bird.php  η οποια περιεχει τετοιους βακιλλους απο οτι λεει.αν βρεις και αλλη που να εχει κατι παρομοιο (δεν εχω υποψη μου ) παρε και κεινη.αν το πουλακι αντιδρα στο ταισμα και δεν δωσεις και κρεμα ,μην ανησυχεις η συνταγες της φιλης μας ειναι πολυ θρεπτικες και με αγνα υλικα .αν θελεις εισηγαγε  κινοα  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%BF%CE%B1  στη διατροφη ειτε σκετη οπως αναφερω εκει ειτε σαν μερος της συνταγης της σισσυ (κανε παραλλαγη βραζοντας λιγη και αναμινυοντας την με το συνολο των υλικων ) ,ειτε δινοντας την ανακατευοντας την ξεχωρα με το ηδη μαγειρεμενο σκευασμα της σισσυ
> 
> οταν τελειωσει η αγωγη ,ρωτα τον γιατρο για την χρηση προβιοτικου και βιταμινων .αν ο μηκυτας ειναι στον οισοφαγο θα ειναι και στο εντερο εστω και σε μικρες αποκιες και το προβιοτικο θα βοηθησει .αν σου δωσει το οκ πες μου να σου πω πιο χρηιμοποιω εγω. 
> 
> ελπιζω το καλυτερο!


Ωραία η συνταγή της Σίσσυς! Μήπως θα χρειαζόταν κάτι περισσότερο "παχυντικό" στην κατάσταση του?
Φοβάμαι πως σύντομα πρέπει να αρχίσω το τάισμα με το ζόρι, αλλιώς θα πεθάνει από ασιτία.

Τις πρώτες μέρες, αφού πρώτα διαβάσαμε όλα όσα μπορούν να φάνε τα κοκατίλ ξεκινήσαμε τα "πειράματα"
Τα φρούτα δεν θέλει ούτε να τα βλέπει (έως τώρα δοκιμάσαμε με μήλο & μπανάνα)
Με τα λαχανικά τα πάμε καλά, τρώει φύλλο από μπρόκολο, σπανάκι και πράσινη πιπεριά (ωμά & καλά πλυμένα). Το μαρούλι δεν του άρεσε.
Πραγματικά όμως τρελαίνεται για ψίχα από ψωμί (του δίνουμε πλέον λίγο ως επιβράβευση αφού πάρει την αντιβίωση του).

----------


## Sissy

> *1)* Ο δεύτερος προβληματισμός μου αφορούσε το κομμάτι του *baytril*, γιατί σε δύο πετ σοπ που προσπάθησα να το βρω με "τρόμαξαν" λέγοντας πως είναι πολύ δυνατό φάρμακο και θα ήταν καλύτερο να μην του το δώσω (ειδικά αν είναι *απευθείας* *στο* *στόμα* και όχι διαλυμένο στο νερό του). Φυσικά ακολούθησα την αγωγή του γιατρού και όχι την συμβουλή των πετ σοπ, αλλά όλο αυτό μου δημιουργεί και ένα επιπλέον άγχος! Θα ήταν τρομερό να πάθει τελικά κάτι λόγω της αγωγής και όχι της αρρώστιας. 
> Εδώ απλά να σημειώσω πως ο γιατρός μας είπες ότι το baytril δεν είναι 100% απαραίτητο να το πάρει, όπως το nystamicin. Απλά θα του δώσει περισσότερες πιθανότητες ίασης.
> 
> *2)*Όπως καταλαβαίνεις μια επίσκεψη και σε δεύτερο πτηνίατρο είναι απαραίτητη...


*1)*'Εχω δώσει (κατόπιν οδηγίας του κτηνιάτρου μου Α.Α.) *baytril* απευθείας στο στόμα στο καναρίνι μου, μη φοβάσαι και μη σε επηρεάζουν αυτά που λέγονται απο ανθρώπους που δουλεύουν στα πετ σοπς, το 99% δεν ξέρουν την...τύφλα τους!  :sad: 
*2)*...Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε ανάλογες σοβαρές καταστάσεις, θεωρώ πως είναι *απαραίτητη* και μιά δεύτερη γνώμη (ιδίως αν απευθυνθείς σε κτηνίατρο με *γνώσεις* *πτηνιατρικής*).

----------


## Sissy

> *1)* Μήπως θα χρειαζόταν κάτι περισσότερο "παχυντικό" στην κατάσταση του?
> *2)* Πραγματικά όμως τρελαίνεται για ψίχα από ψωμί (του δίνουμε πλέον λίγο ως επιβράβευση αφού πάρει την αντιβίωση του).


*1)* Φτιάξτε του τα μακαρόνια πιστεύω πως θα του αρέσουν πολύ και είναι μιά πλήρης τροφή.
*2)* Το ψωμάκι δεν του κάνει κακό, καλά κάνετε και του το δίνεται αφού του αρέσει (στην κατάσταση που βρίσκεται το πουλάκι), δυστυχώς όμως δεν του προσφέρει θρεπτικά συστατικά που τα έχει απόλυτη ανάγκη αυτή τη στιγμή. Ότι του αρέσει το ψωμί ενισχύει την αποψή μου πως και τα μακαρονάκια θα του αρέσουν, αξίζει να δοκιμάσετε.

*3)* Η γνώμη μου είναι να αρχίσετε να του δίνετε *και* κρέμα με σύριγγα.

*4)* Έχω φτιάξει προ ημερών φρέσκια ζύμη, αν θέλετε με χαρά μου να σας δώσω (στείλτε μου π.μ. για λεπτομέρειες συνάντησης)

----------


## vagelis76

Βαγγέλη θα σου έλεγα,αφού θα επισκεφθείς και 2ο γιατρό για διασταύρωση και πιο σίγουρη διάγνωση,να ζητήσεις να κάνετε εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις και όχι απλά ψηλάφηση και μικροσκόπιο.Μια καλλιέργεια κοπράνων ή σάλιου θα έχει σαφώς πιο σίγουρα αποτελέσματα και η αγωγή θα είναι πιο συγκεκριμένη.Αν και από όσο ξέρω τώρα που έχει πάρει αντιβίωση τα αποτελέσματα του εργαστηρίου θα είναι ασαφή,αν πρόκειται για μύκητα.
Πηγαίνοντας στο 2ο γιατρό θα πρέπει να του εξηγήσεις τι έχει πάρει μέχρι τώρα το πουλί από φάρμακα και αν μπορείς να δόσεις στο μικρό κρέμα για να δυναμώσει.Πολλές φορές είναι απαραίτητο να σταματήσουμε κάποιες τροφές,κατά τη διάρκεια χορήγησης αντιβίωσης(π.χ.πηγές ασβεστίου)

Εύχομαι να πάνε καλά!

----------


## Sissy

> Πολλές φορές είναι *απαραίτητο* *να* *σταματήσουμε* κάποιες τροφές,κατά τη διάρκεια χορήγησης αντιβίωσης(π.χ.*πηγές* *ασβεστίου*)


Βασικό, συμφωνώ με τον Βαγγέλη.

----------


## jk21

για μυκητες δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με την αντιβιωση για τις εξετασεις γιατι δεν τους χτυπαει.βακτηρια δεν ανιχνευονται σωστα.η αντιβιωση αδιαλυτη που σου συστησε ειναι σε πολυ μικροτερη δοση απο διαλυτη ,γιαυτο δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.αν στην διαλυτη δοση που ειναι 1 ml στα 100 ml νερου ,υποθεσουμε οτι ενα πουλι με σχεδονν 4πλασιο βαρος απο τα καναρινια πινει 10 ml νερο ,ειναι σα να παιρνει αδιαλυτο φαρμακο 0.1ml  την ημερα.βεβαια στην αρχη εχει προτεινει δοση διπλη <<εφοδου>>

τα μακαρονια να τα φτιαξεις με συνδιασμο βιολογικων αλευρων 80 % σιταρι ολικης και  20 % βρωμη ολικης απο καταστημα βιολογικων.θα ειναι πρωτεινικα σα να τρωει ζωικη πρωτεινη σχεδον

----------


## vangelisleon

Έκλεισα ραντεβού αύριο στις 6 το απόγευμα στο Περιστέρι. 
Θα προσπαθήσω να του βρω την κρέμα σήμερα μόλις φύγω από την δουλειά, αν και πιστεύω πως τα μακαρόνια που μου προτείνει η Σίσσυ είναι πολύ καλή ιδέα και μάλλον θα τα φάει χωρίς να χρειαστεί να του τα δώσω με το ζόρι.

Αν γνωρίζετε κάποιο πετ σοπ στο κέντρο που να διαθέτει σχετικά προϊόντα στείλτε μου ένα πμ. Πήγα σε 3-4 έως τώρα και δεν μπόρεσα να βρω (στους Αμπελόκηπους μένω, το γραφείο μου είναι στο Σύνταγμα) 

Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους

----------


## Sissy

> *4)* Έχω φτιάξει προ ημερών φρέσκια ζύμη, αν θέλετε με χαρά μου να σας δώσω (στείλτε μου π.μ. για λεπτομέρειες συνάντησης)


Άν θέλετε πάντως να σας δώσω έτοιμη ζύμη (για την ευκολία σας) γράψτε μου π.μ. στους Αμπελοκήπους βρίσκομαι κι' εγώ.
Καλά αποτελέσματα να'χετε!!!!

----------


## ivi

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά με το πουλάκι και πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για την απόφαση να το κρατήσετε και να προσπαθήσετε να το κάνετε καλά.. εύχομαι όλα να είναι περαστικά και το μικρούλι σύντομα να πάρει τα πάνω του!

----------


## vangelisleon

Καλησπέρα σε όλους σας,

Πριν από λίγο επιστρέψαμε από τον γιατρό, τα νέα είναι καλά!

Αρχικά να σας πω πως εχθές το βραδάκι ξύπνησε μετά από σχεδόν μία μέρα ύπνου. Έτρωγε ασταμάτητα για αρκετή ώρα, προσπαθήσαμε να του δώσουμε βρασμένο αυγό και μακαρόνια αλλά δεν ήθελε ούτε να τα μυρίσει. Οπότε παραμείναμε πάλι στο ψωμί. Μετά από 2-3 ώρες που είχε μια σχετική ζωντάνια, κοιμήθηκε ξανά. 

Ο γιατρός λοιπόν, του καθάρισε καθάρισε για αρχή την μύτη με υγρό, γιατί μάλλον του δώσαμε λίγο αδέξια την αντιβίωση το προηγούμενο βράδυ με αποτέλεσμα να πνιγεί και να περάσει το υγρό στα ρουθούνια του!!

Στην συνέχει του περιέγραψα όλο το ιστορικό, τα συμπτώματα, την διάγνωση του προηγούμενου γιατρού, την αγωγή που του έδωσε κτλ και ξεκίνησε να τον εξετάζει.

Πήρε δείγμα από μία κουτσουλιά του και την εξέταζε για περίπου 15 λεπτά στο μικροσκόπιο. Μας είπε πως δεν υπήρχε το παραμικρό ίχνος μύκητα, που σημαίνει πως το nystamicin είχε κάνει την δουλειά και γι αυτό το σταματάμε από σήμερα.

Το γεγονός όμως ότι φτερνίζεται ακόμα, αν και σε μικρότερο βαθμό, καθώς και η υπνηλία που συνεχίζει να έχει σημαίνει πως η αντιβίωση του πρέπει να αλλάξει. Τελικά μας έδωσε ένα διπλό σχήμα -συνδυασμό Vibramicin (0,1ml) και Baytril (0,05ml) για κάθε 12 ώρες.
Μέχρι αύριο το απόγευμα θα πρέπει να έχουμε εμφανή σημάδια βελτίωσης. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση θα επικοινωνήσουμε ώστε να μας πει τι θα κάνουμε με την αγωγή.

Κατά την άποψη του γιατρού, τον μεγάλο κίνδυνο τον έχουμε ξεπεράσει και υπάρχουν πολλές ελπίδες. 

Σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την διατροφή του μας συμβούλεψε να τον ταΐζουμε όσο μπορούμε με ό,τι του αρέσει να τρώει. Δεν έχει πολύ σημασία στην κατάσταση του το πόσο θρεπτική είναι διατροφή του, αρκεί να τρώει και σε καλές ποσότητες ώστε να βάλει βάρος γρήγορα και να ξεφύγει από τα 65 γραμμάρια. Επειδή τρελαίνεται για ψωμί μας πρότεινε να αγοράζουμε πολύσπορο & μαύρο (που είναι πιο θρεπτικά), στο μεταξύ θα πειραματιστούμε και με άλλες τροφές (πήραμε και κρέμα σήμερα)

Επίσης τον κοίταξε για παράσιτα & ψείρες (ήταν καθαρός), αλλά εξέταση αίματος δεν ήθελε να του κάνει επειδή είναι υπερβολικά αδύναμος.

Και οι δύο διαγνώσεις των γιατρών ήταν σύμφωνες.

Μόλις επιστρέψαμε τον βάλαμε στον κλουβί και έτρωγε συνέχεια επί μισή ώρα.

Είμαστε απίστευτα χαρούμενοι και ευχαριστούμε όλους για τις ευχές σας που σίγουρα πιάνουν τόπο έως τώρα. Θα τον σώσουμε τον μικρό!

ps Έχω αρκετές ερωτήσεις που γυρνάνε στο μυαλό μου! 
Μου είπατε να ρίχνω μηλόξυδο στο νερό ώστε να μην εμφανιστούν οι μύκητες ξανά. Ξεχάσαμε όμως να ρωτήσω τον γιατρό (είχε μπει ήδη το επόμενο ραντεβού), αλλά η βοηθός του μου είπε πως δεν γνωρίζει τέτοια μέθοδο.
Μου προτείνετε να το κάνω?

----------


## tsouk

σε αυτή την κατάσταση δεν θα το πρωτινά επειδή το ξίδι είναι φυσικός λιποδιαλυτής

----------


## vagelis76

Κι εγώ θα σου έλεγα Βάγγο να τελειώσετε τη θεραπεία,να δυναμώσει ο μικρός και μετά θα κάνεις χρήση τέτοιων μεθόδων που θα λειτουργούν προληπτικά πλέον.
Πολύ χαίρομαι που δείχνει καλύτερα!!!!!
Εγώ θα επέμενα για εργαστηριακές εξετάσεις....δικό μου κόλλημα....Θεωρώ το μικροσκόπιο εύκολη μέθοδο και όχι τόσο αξιόπιστη,μακάρι να κάνω λάθος.

Περιμένουμε καλύτερα νέα φίλε!

----------


## jk21

για την υπαρξη μικροβιου θα περιμενα και γω καλλιεργεια κοπρανων και πτυελων.εκεινος γνωριζει καλυτερα...οσο παιρνει φαρμακευτικη αγωγη αλλα και για τους λογους που ειπανε τα παιδια (εντονη αδυναμια του πουλιου ) οχι να μην δωσεις προς το παρον μηλοξυδο.στο μελλον απο τη στιγμη που εχεις επαφη με γιατρους να παρεις την  συγκαταθεση τους.η γνωμη μου ειναι θετικη υπερ της χορηγησης του σε μικρες δοσεις (αν χρειαστει θα σου πω ) για μια βδομαδα ανα μηνα .το μονο που θελω να σου πω για την παρουσα φαρμακευτικη αγωγη (που ειναι επιλογη του γιατρου και υποθετω ξερει τι κανει ) ειναι οτι και οι δυο αντιβιωσεις ανηνκουν σε κατηγοριες (δοξυκυκλινη και κινολονη ) που δεν κανει παραλληλα με αυτες να δινουμε καποια πηγη ασβεστιου γιατι δεν γινεται σωστη απορροφηση τους.

----------


## zack27

Aντε πραστικα σας και γρηγορα να γινετε καλα και να αρχισετε τα παιχνιδια!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Μπράβο, φίλε Βαγγέλη!!! Τέτοια νέα να ακούμε... το μηλόξυδο καλύτερα να το αφήσεις για την ώρα. Άσε να πάρετε λίγο τσιτσί να κρυφτούν τα κοκαλάκια σας κ μετά δίνεις μηλόξυδο, το οποίο βοηθάει κ με τη διάρροια γενικά. Αν θες κ δεν βαριέσαι... πάρε σε ένα φιαλίδιο ένα δείγμα από κουτσουλιά και πήγαινε το μόνος σου για καλλιέργεια... αν θες στείλε μου πμ να σου πω που... καλό είναι να έχεις και μια εργαστηριακή εικόνα για να είσαι πια 100% σίγουρος όσον αφορά στο τι αντιμετωπίζετε!!!! Όλα να πάνε καλά και σύντομα να δούμε φωτό σας με είδωλα στρουμπουλά και φτερωτά 
*

----------


## vangelisleon

Αφαίρεσα το ασβέστιο μέσα από το κλουβί του.

Σήμερα ήταν η πρώτη φορά που έδειχνε καλά & έτρωγε ασταμάτητα. Υποθέτω πως το όλο θέμα πλέον είναι η λοίμωξη στο αναπνευστικό, αλλά όλα αυτά είναι συγκρατημένη αισιοδοξία. 

Μάλλον έχετε δίκαιο για το θέμα των εξετάσεων, αλλά δύσκολα θα επιμείνω σε κάτι που δεν το συνιστά ο γιατρός που τον εξετάζει (όχι πως δεν κάνουν και λάθη). 

Θα περιμένω 1-2 μέρες όπως μου είπε για να δω πως θα αντιδράσει με τη νέα αγωγή. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά.

----------


## vangelisleon

> *Όλα να πάνε καλά και σύντομα να δούμε φωτό σας με είδωλα στρουμπουλά και φτερωτά 
> *


Έχεις δίκαιο, δεν το έχουμε κάνει ακόμα! Θα ανεβάσω σύντομα μια φωτογραφία για να συστηθούμε όπως απαιτεί και το πρωτόκολλο του φόρουμ!

----------


## ivi

όταν υπάρχει αγάπη φροντίδα όλα πάνε καλά!!και εσείς δείξατε με το παραπάνω πόσο αγαπήσατε το μικρούλη και πόσο πρόθυμοι είστε να το κάνετε καλά!άντε και σύντομα να βάλει τα κιλάκια του!!!

----------


## fillitsa

Εύχομαι όλα να είναι καλά και γρήγορα να δούμε φωτογραφίες

----------


## maria-karolina

Υπάρχει κανένα νέο με το κοκατιλάκι???

----------


## vangelisleon

Καλημέρα & καλή εβδομάδα!

Όλα πηγαίνουν πολύ καλά. Έχει βάλει 20 γραμμάρια μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα, έφτασε τα 85! Σταμάτησε και αυτόν τον ατελείωτο ύπνο! Τις περισσότερες ώρες είναι ξύπνιος, τρώει και παρατηρεί. Μόνο το φτέρνισμα του παραμένει, αλλά κάθε μέρα και λιγότερο.

Δεν έχει αρχίσει ακόμα τα πολλά παιχνίδια, είναι συνεσταλμένος και δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου. Μόνο όταν κάτι του αρέσει ή το βρίσκει παράξενο βγάζει έναν πολύ ψιλό και απαλό ήχο, τεντώνει το λοφίο του και κορδώνεται.

Προχθές καταφέραμε να τον κάνουμε μπάνιο! Προσπαθούσαμε με ένα μπολ στην αρχή αλλά δεν έμπαινε με τίποτα μέσα. Τελικά τρελαίνεται να μπαίνει κάτω από την βρύση ή να τον ψεκάζουμε.

Λέμε να του παραγγείλουμε καινούργιο κλουβί !

----------


## Sissy

Πολύ χαίρομαι για το κακατιλάκι σας παιδιά μπράβο!!Πάντα γερό!!!
Πέρασε μεγάλη ταλαιπωρία το πουλάκι, χάρη στη δική σας ευαισθησία και με την σωστή αντιμεπώπιση όλα αυτά θα γίνουν μόνο μια κακή ανάμνηση!!!
Ωραία η ιδέα σας γιά ένα νέο κλουβί!

----------


## vicky_ath

Ποσο χαιρομαι οταν ενα θεμα που ξεκιναει τοσο απαισιοδοξα, καταληγει να εχει μια ευτυχη καταληξη!!!Φυσικα σε αυτο επαιξες τον μεγαλυτερο ρολο εσυ Βαγγελη, που με την αγαπη που εδειξες σε αυτο το πλασματακι το κρατησες στη ζωη!!!
Καλη συνεχεια με τις θεραπειες, να του δωσεις ενα φιλι απο μενα για περαστικα συντομα κ αναμενουμε να το δουμε στρουμπουλο σε φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## Anna

Με το καλό,με το καλό και σε νέο κλουβί να είναι άρχοντας!!!

----------


## vangelisleon

καλησπέρα σε όλους,


  Ο  μικρός τα πάει πάρα πολύ καλά και αναρρώνει, κάθε μέρα έχει φοβερή βελτίωση! Έχει αρχίσει τα παιχνίδια, είναι πιο δραστήριος και λίγο επιθετικός πλέον (λόγω της αντιβίωσης που παίρνει με το ζόρι). Έχει φτάσει τα 95 γραμμάρια σε βάρος.


  θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας ως πιο έμπειροι από εμάς! Έχουμε κάποιες απορίες, ίσως σας φανούν και χαζές… αλλά καλύτερα να είμαστε σίγουροι για όλα!


  1) Δεν κελαηδάει καθόλου παρά μόνο όταν βλέπει ή πίνει νερό που τον πιάνει πάντα μια έκσταση. Βγάζει επίσης κάτι ανεπαίσθητες φωνούλες, σαν νιαούρισμα αλλά και αυτό πάλι όταν βλέπει κάτι που του αρέσει. Πιστεύετε πως είναι λόγω της ασθένειας ή στρες? Μήπως είναι τελικά θυληκό? Ο γιατρός δεν μπορούσε να μας πει σίγουρα, αλλά τα χρώματα του δείχνουν πως είναι αρσενικό.


  2) Ορισμένες φορές μέσα στην μέρα τον βλέπω να τεντώνει το λαιμό αριστερά δεξιά με ανοιχτό το ράμφος. Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει για 1-2 λεπτά συνέχει και μετά σταματάει και συνεχίζει να χαζολογάει μέσα στο κλουβί του. Έψαξα πάρα πολύ στο φόρουμ αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι αντίστοιχο. Απ΄ όσο διάβασα στο internet είναι φυσιολογική συμπεριφορά - προσπαθεί να καθαρίσει υπολείμματα τροφής από τον οισοφάγο του.


  3) Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να του καθαρίζουμε τα ρουθούνια του? Εχθές παλεύαμε 10 λεπτά με μια μπατονέτα για να του βγάλουμε ένα σκουπιδάκι που είχε κάτσει στο ένα. Ο γιατρός τα είχε καθαρίσει με ορό, αλλά είναι αδύνατον να το κάνουμε αυτό!


  4) Πως θα τον κάνω να αλλάξει διατροφή? Τρώει μόνο σπόρια και ψωμί! Δεν δέχεται τίποτε άλλο. Ακόμα και στα σπόρια που του δίνουμε έχει άποψη! Πετάει έξω από την ταΐστρα όλους του ηλιόσπορους και τρώει μόνο τα μικρά «μπιλάκια» σαν αυτά που τρώνε τα καναρίνια και τα μικρά πτηνά. Στην αρχή υποθέσαμε πως ίσως δεν μπορεί να τα καθαρίσει αλλά του πήραμε και έτοιμα καθαρισμένα από ένα κατάστημα βιολογικών και δεν τα έχει ακουμπήσει μέρες  τώρα. Τα θρυμμάτισα μήπως και τον ξεγελάσω έτσι αλλά πάλι τζίφος…  



  5) Ο πρώτος γιατρός μας είπε πως ακόμα και αν θεραπευθεί και γίνει καλά, η ασθένεια θα του αφήσει χρόνιο αναπνευστικό σύνδρομο. Τι είναι αυτό και σε τι τον επηρεάζει? Χρειάζονται παραπάνω προφυλάξεις?


  6) Ο γιατρός μας είπε να σταματήσουμε την αντιβίωση την Δευτέρα και πως δεν χρειάζεται να τον πάμε από εκεί. Το φτέρνισμα του συνεχίζεται αλλά ελάχιστα (πλέον θα τον ακούσω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα ενώ πριν ήταν 4-5 φορές το εικοσάλεπτο). Τι να κάνουμε? Μήπως χρειάζεται παραπάνω μέρες?


  7) Σχετικά με καθαριότητα και υγιεινή πόση προσοχή νομίζετε πως χρειάζεται? Είμαστε σε μια κατάσταση υστερίας τώρα. Όποιος μπαίνει σπίτι πλένει χέρια, πριν τον βγάλουμε έξω καθαρίζουμε όλες τις επιφάνειες που θα έρθει σε επαφή. Δεν τον αφήνω να πλησιάζει σε κινητά, τηλεχειριστήρια και όλα αυτά που έρχονται συχνά σε επαφή με τα χέρια κτλ. Διάβασα και το άρθρο με τα υλικά από τεφλόν και μας έπιασε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη υστερία. Πλέον δεν ανάβουμε κεριά, δεν χρησιμοποιούμε αρωματικά χώρου, Όταν καθαρίζουμε το σπίτι τον κρατάμε κλειστό κάπου για να μην εισπνέει τίποτα, Φοβόμαστε να πλύνουμε το κλουβί με καθαριστικά και χρησιμοποιώ καυτό νερό με λίγο ferry.  



  Ουφ! Αυτά! Αγχώθηκα τώρα κι άλλο, οπότε περιμένω όποια συμβουλή έχετε

----------


## vagelis76

Βαγγέλη..
1.οι φωνούλες που βγάζει και τα νιαουρίσματα που λες ίσως είναι σαν εκείνα των μωρών(νεοσσών) όταν "κλαίνε" και ζητούν φαγητό.Δώστε του λίγο χρόνο ακόμα και με τη συμπεριφορά του θα σας δείξει και το φύλο του.Στο άκουσμα του τρεχούμενου νερού τα περισσότερα πουλιά κάνουν σα τρελλά....ρωτήστε το γιατρό αν μπορείτε τώρα να του προσφέρετε μπανάκι,μάλλον θα του αρέσει πολύ!!!
2.είναι αυτό που λές ή απλά κίνηση που τη κάνουν σε στιγμές χαλάρωσης,συνήθως μεσημέρι και λίγο πριν κοιμηθούν το βράδυ...το λεγόμενο χασμουρητό.
3.Πιστεύω οτι θα το καθαρίσει μόνο του κάποια στιγμή.
4.Με την επιμονή σου και προσφέροντάς του συνεχώς φρέσκα φρούτα και λαχανικά θα τα δοκιμάσει κάποια στιγμή και μετά θα συνεχίσει να τα τρώει..Δοκίμασε να το κάνετε σα παιχνίδι,την ώρα που παίζεται να τρώς εσύ φρούτο και να του προσφέρεις δείχνοντάς του με ενθουσιασμό πόσο ωραίο είναι αυτό που τρως.
5.Δε γνωρίζω,ο γιατρός ξέρει πολλά περισσότερα.
6.το φτέρνισμα 5-6 φορές την ημέρα νομίζω οτι είναι φυσιολογικό,οπότε μάλλον ανησυχείς άδικα.
7.Θέλει προσοχή το τι δαγκώνει και τη μασουλάει Δηλητηρίαση από Βαρέα Μέταλλα
,το κλουβί του να το καθαρίζεις με ζεστό νερό και ξύδι,ελάχιστη χλωρίνη ή ειδικά διαλύματα που για κλουβιά και όχι με οικιακά απορρυπαντικά γιατί μπορεί να μείνει ποσότητα στα κάγκελα και όταν τα δαγκώνει να του κάνουν κακό.
Δε θέλει τόση νευρασθένεια Βαγγέλη ακολουθήστε μια φυσιολογική ζωή και όλα θα κυλήσουν φυσιολογικά...

----------


## jk21

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να του καθαρίζουμε τα ρουθούνια του? Εχθές παλεύαμε 10 λεπτά με μια μπατονέτα για να του βγάλουμε ένα σκουπιδάκι που είχε κάτσει στο ένα. Ο γιατρός τα είχε καθαρίσει με ορό, αλλά είναι αδύνατον να το κάνουμε αυτό!




αν με τιποτα δεν μπορειτε να το κανετε ετσι ,τοτε *μονο με την αδεια του γιατρου* δοκιμαστε με το σκευασμα fisiomer bebe που ειναι αποστειρωμενο θαλλασινο νερο σε σπρει (οχι με προωθητικο αεριο ,απλης πιεσης ) με το οποιο ψεκαζουν σε καθε ρουθουνι σε μωρα αντι φυσιολογικου ορου






4) Πως θα τον κάνω να αλλάξει διατροφή? Τρώει μόνο σπόρια και ψωμί! Δεν δέχεται τίποτε άλλο. Ακόμα και στα σπόρια που του δίνουμε έχει άποψη! Πετάει έξω από την ταΐστρα όλους του ηλιόσπορους και τρώει μόνο τα μικρά «μπιλάκια» σαν αυτά που τρώνε τα καναρίνια και τα μικρά πτηνά. Στην αρχή υποθέσαμε πως ίσως δεν μπορεί να τα καθαρίσει αλλά του πήραμε και έτοιμα καθαρισμένα από ένα κατάστημα βιολογικών και δεν τα έχει ακουμπήσει μέρες τώρα. Τα θρυμμάτισα μήπως και τον ξεγελάσω έτσι αλλά πάλι τζίφος… 



δεν ξερω πως μπορειτε να τα καταφερετε αφου ειναι ιδιαιτερα δυσκολος (εχει συζητηθει ξανα,το θυμαμαι) αλλα επειδη ξεκαθαρα εχει προτιμηση στις αμυλουχες τροφες (καναρινοσπορο ,μιλλετ και ψωμι ) θα ηταν καλο να δοκιμασετε με σπορους κινοα που συνδιαζει την αμυλουχα συσταση οπως και οι αλλοι αλλα οι πρωτεινες της αποτελουνται απο αμινοξεα ανωτερης βιολογικης αξιας και απορροφησης απο τον οργανισμο.ειτε σαν αυτουσιο σπορο ,ειτε ελαφρως βρασμενη και στραγγισμενη (2-3 λεπτα σε διπλασσιο ποσο νερου και μετα αφηνεις 5 λεπτα να απορροφησει το νερο) .θα μπορουσες μαλιστα να κανεις μιγμα παξιμαδιου και κινοα (κατι σαν αυγοτροφη χωρις αυγο ) που οταν το συνηθιζει σιγα σιγα θα προσθετατε και λιγο βρασμενο αυγο  ωστε σταδιακα να το αποδεχθει


5) Ο πρώτος γιατρός μας είπε πως ακόμα και αν θεραπευθεί και γίνει καλά, η ασθένεια θα του αφήσει χρόνιο αναπνευστικό σύνδρομο. Τι είναι αυτό και σε τι τον επηρεάζει? Χρειάζονται παραπάνω προφυλάξεις?



κατι σαν ασθμα θα ελεγα οτι εννοει.οι μυκητες θα εχουν δημιουργησει ηδη αλλοιωσεις ή και συσσωρευσει υγρασια στο αναπενευστικο.η παροχη σκευασματων με αιθερια ελαια στο μπανιο του  ,και η αγωγη με καποια σκευασματα οπως το tabernil antiasmatico οποτε υπαρχει εξαρση ,θα βοηθανε την κατασταση (αν εχει συμφωνη γνωμη τοτε και ο γιατρος ) .θα σου ελεγα παντως για την προφυλαξη του απο αναπτυξη ξανα των μειωμενων αλλα σιγουρα πολυ δυσκολο εξαφανισμενων μυκητων να χορηγεις μηλοξυδο σε τακτικη βααση  στο νερο του .ειτε καθημερινα λιγες σταγονες σε ποτιστρα 100 ml ,ειτε 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ρηχο σε  100 ml .νομιζω και ο γιαννης  (nutinus )δινει στον δικο του που εχει προβλημα με μικρη αποικια megabacteria αι δεν εχει προβλημα .


6) Ο γιατρός μας είπε να σταματήσουμε την αντιβίωση την Δευτέρα και πως δεν χρειάζεται να τον πάμε από εκεί. Το φτέρνισμα του συνεχίζεται αλλά ελάχιστα (πλέον θα τον ακούσω 4-5 φορές την ημέρα ενώ πριν ήταν 4-5 φορές το εικοσάλεπτο). Τι να κάνουμε? Μήπως χρειάζεται παραπάνω μέρες?

θα κανεις οτι σου λεει ο γιατρος .η αντιβιωση δοθηκε για μειωση της φλεγμονης που ειχαν κανει οι μυκητες.περαιτερω χορηγηση δημιουργει συνθηκες λογω καταστροφης των ωφελιμων βακτηριων ,στο να ξαναναπτυχθουν οι μυκητες 


Ουφ! Αυτά! Αγχώθηκα τώρα κι άλλο, οπότε περιμένω όποια συμβουλή έχετε

οποιος εχει κανει οτι μπορει περισσοτερο για το καλο του φτερωτου  φιλου του ,δεν πρεπει να αγχωνεται!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Αυτό που έχω να προτείνω για το θέμα της διατροφής είναι το ίδιο που πρότεινε και σ'εμένα άλλο μέλος και όταν το εφάρμοσα έπιασε! Μπορείτε να του παρουσιάσετε τα φρούτα ή τα λαχανικά σαν παιχνίδι, να κάνετε δηλαδή "κολιέ" με τα κομματάκια και να το κρεμάσετε στο κλουβί. Όταν θα πάει να παίξει και αρχίσει να τα τσιμπάει ίσως του αρέσει η γεύση. Με τον δικό μου έτσι ξεκίνησα και τωρα δεν χρειάζεται καν να μπω στην διαδικασία,οταν με βλέπει να τρώω θέλει κι αυτός. Δοκιμάσατε να του δώσετε καροτάκι; Τα μικρά μου τρελαίνονται.

----------


## vagelis76

> 4) Πως θα τον κάνω να αλλάξει διατροφή? Τρώει μόνο σπόρια και ψωμί! Δεν δέχεται τίποτε άλλο. Ακόμα και στα σπόρια που του δίνουμε έχει άποψη! Πετάει έξω από την ταΐστρα όλους του ηλιόσπορους και τρώει μόνο τα μικρά «μπιλάκια» σαν αυτά που τρώνε τα καναρίνια και τα μικρά πτηνά. Στην αρχή υποθέσαμε πως ίσως δεν μπορεί να τα καθαρίσει αλλά του πήραμε και έτοιμα καθαρισμένα από ένα κατάστημα βιολογικών και δεν τα έχει ακουμπήσει μέρες  τώρα. Τα θρυμμάτισα μήπως και τον ξεγελάσω έτσι αλλά πάλι τζίφος…


Δοκιμάστε και τις συνταγές της Σίσσυ μας και ίσως ξετρελλαθεί το μικρό σας!!!!!
*Φρέσκα χειροποίητα ζυμαρικά για τους παπαγάλους μας*


* Συνταγες για 'σπιτικα γευματα παπαγαλων'*

----------


## Sissy

Είναι δύσκολο ν' αλλάξει από τη μιά μέρα στην άλλη το είδος της διατρόφης που έχει συνηθήσει και του αρέσει. Θα πάρει καιρό και θα πρέπει να βρήτε τρόπους να του προκαλέσετε το ενδιαφέρον ώστε να δοκιμάσει νέες τροφές. 
πχ. Αφού του αρέσει το ψωμί ΄δοκιμάστε να μη του το δίνετε σκέτο αλλά...τρίψτε λίγο μήλο (ή βραστό καρότο-καλοκυθάκι-ή μπρόκολο κτλ). Ζυμώστε όποιο φρούτο ή λαχανικό με ψίχα ψωμιού, φτιάξτε μικρά μπαλάκια και δώστε του να δοκιμάσει-παίξει, μπορείτε επίσης να ρίξετε στη ψίχα του ψωμιού μερικές σταγόνες πορτοκάλι...
Όσο για το καθάρισμα στα ρουθούνια, (αφου δεν μπορείτε να κάνεται κάτι άλλο) σας προτείνω να βρέχετε (και να στίβετε) με χλιαρό χαμομήλι την μπατονέτα.

----------


## vangelisleon

Καλημέρα! καλή σας εβδομάδα!

Σχετικά με την διατροφή έχετε δίκαιο, βλέπω πως πλέον δοκιμάζει πράγματα που δεν τα πλησίαζε. Τις μπάρες που του είχα βάλει ξεκίνησε μετά από 3 βδομάδες να τις τρώει.

Σήμερα σταματάμε την αντιβίωση αλλά προσωπικά έχω αμφιβολίες. Όλα δείχνουν φυσιολογικά, έφτασε τα 100 γραμμάρια, τρώει καλά, κουτσουλιές καλές ...αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά. 
Δείχνει πως έχει "πέσει" πάλι. Συνεχίζουν οι μεγάλοι ύπνοι, είναι υπερβολικά ήσυχος και καθόλου δραστήριος. Πριν μια βδομάδα έδειχνε κάπως καλύτερα, τώρα πάλι τα ίδια.

Εχθές έξυνε με απίστευτη μανία το κεφάλι του και ταυτόχρονα φτερνιζόταν και τσίριζε. Έχει βγάλει και μια επιθετικότητα τις τελευταίες 5-6 μέρες (δικαιολογημένα ίσως που του δίνουμε κάθε μέρα αντιβίωση).

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να τον "ρίχνει" η αντιβίωση που παίρνει?

Όπως και να έχει θα τον πάμε πάλι στον γιατρό να τον δει και να μου πει αυτός αν πρέπει ή όχι να διακόψω το φάρμακο. Από το τηλέφωνο δεν νομίζω πως θα βγάλω και πολλά.

----------


## Sissy

Κι' εγώ συμφωνώ πως καλά θα κάνετε να πάτε πάλι στον γιατρό να δεί το πουλάκι από το να τον πάρετε τηλέφωνο. Δεν πιστεύω πως η αντιβίωση τον ρίχνει....τουλάχιστον δεν συνέβει κάτι τέτοιο στα δικά μου πουλιά όταν έπαιρναν αντιβίωση. 
Εύχομαι να ξαναρβρεί γρήγορα το κέφι του και να είναι υγιής! 





> .....Σχετικά με την διατροφή έχετε δίκαιο, βλέπω πως πλέον δοκιμάζει πράγματα που δεν τα πλησίαζε. *Τις* *μπάρες* που του είχα βάλει ξεκίνησε μετά από 3 βδομάδες να τις τρώει......


Καλύτερα όταν το πουλάκι συνέλθει και ξεπεράσει τα προβλήματα με το βάρος του να μη του βάζεις 'μπάρες' (εννοείς τις λιχουδιές στα ξυλάκια, αν κατάλαβα καλά) δεν θεωρούνται ότι καλύτερο διατροφικά, είναι μιά απλά παχυντική τροφή-λιχουδιά.

----------


## Zelista7

Τελικα τι εγινε με το ομορφο cockatiel σου....εχω περιεργια!

----------

